# Riddick 3?



## Gregzs (May 25, 2011)

Possibly filming this summer...

Vin opens up on Riddick 3


----------



## Imosted (May 26, 2011)

That would be sweet, i love riddick.


----------



## murf23 (May 26, 2011)

i really liked the 1st one but i never heard of a 2nd one


----------



## Imosted (May 26, 2011)

murf23 said:


> i really liked the 1st one but i never heard of a 2nd one



First one Pitch Black






YouTube Video











Second one Chronicals of riddick 






YouTube Video











There is also Dark fury (animation)





YouTube Video


----------



## murf23 (May 26, 2011)

oh shit i thought the first one was the chronicles ...now i see thnx


----------



## blazeftp (May 26, 2011)

Vin Diesel worked wonders when he directed Fast 5 imagine what hes going to do with Riddick sitting on the throne of a master army.......


----------



## LAM (May 26, 2011)

The Chronicles of Riddick was much better than I had expected, didn't get bored at all.


----------



## smoke14me (May 26, 2011)

I would like to see a new Riddick come out.


----------



## cflores22290 (May 26, 2011)

hell yaaa!!! would love to see this


----------



## ovr40 (May 26, 2011)

liked em both pitch black was more suspenseful(however u spell it), i liked cronicles better, i guess i'm a bigger matrix-style movie fan (love me some parkour)


----------



## LAM (May 26, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> i guess i'm a bigger matrix-style movie fan (love me some parkour)



love parkour/free-running...I think it's one of the most challenging non-competitive sports ever created.  unfortunately it's not for us big guys


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2011)

*New Concept Art For Riddick Revealed! *

Via his Facebook page, Vin Diesel has revealed this brand new concept art for the next _Riddick_ film, to be directed by David Twohy. Check it out! 
"Betrayed by his own kind and left for dead on a desolate planet, Riddick (Diesel) fights for survival against alien predators and becomes more powerful and dangerous than ever before. Soon bounty hunters from throughout the galaxy descend on Riddick only to find themselves pawns in his greater scheme for revenge. With his enemies right where he wants them, Riddick unleashes a vicious attack of vengeance before returning to his home planet of Furya to save it from destruction."​

*[Click on image to enlarge]*



 New Concept Art For Riddick Revealed!


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 19, 2011)

his home planet has already been destroyed. wth?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 19, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> his home planet has already been destroyed. wth?



Maybe it's a prequel?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 19, 2011)

Chronicles was freaking stupid. I can't believe they got the green light for another


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 19, 2011)

I forgot all about these movies.. I have them downloading now.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 20, 2011)

If its a continuation of the story, I am very interested in seeing this movie. If its a prequel.. sigh! We already got a fill on his general history (at least all we needed to know) in Chronicles. Either way, I would see the film, just cause Vins in it.. even though he seemed squishy in Fast Five.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2011)

New Story And Character Details For RIDDICK Revealed!

*New Story And Character Details For RIDDICK Revealed! *

It seems Diesel & Twohy's upcoming film _RIDDICK_ is officially on...The casting has begun and some very interesting story and character details have been revealed that gives us an idea on what to expect in the new chapter. Check it out! 
Well, I guess _RIDDICK_ is officially getting ready to shoot. Director David Twohy and Vin Diesel have been working on the film for a while now. They both previously confirmed that this chapter will be much different than _The Chronicles of Riddick_ and stay true to the original tone and style of _Pitch Black_. Now, *Moviehole* has some exclusive details regarding the story and characters. 







_"Here’s who they’re scouting for at the moment: 
- Boss Johns 
- Santana 
- The sexy female merc Dahl 
- The smug commander Krone"_

As for the plot details, there is a lot of it, mostly spoilers, so I'll post the part that captures the whole thing. Read below: 

_"In a nutshell, the movie sees Riddick back on a barren planet, surrounded by monsters and mercenaries – both species who want him dead and vice versa. Though there’s a couple of potential cameos from previous Riddick movie faves, it’s mostly fresh blood this time surrounding the big guy. And speaking of fresh, the character seems to have gotten a welcome, kick-ass overhaul...he’s more brutal, bad-ass and virile (as some may say) than he was in the previous films."_​

I have to say, this sounds pretty cool. The site goes on saying that Karl Urban might return for couple of scenes as Vaako and some other intresting stuff. For much more, just follow the link at the bottom of the page. So, what are your thoughts on the new _RIDDICK_ film?


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 18, 2011)

Brand New Concept Art For David Twohy's Riddick Revealed!

*Brand New Concept Art For David Twohy's Riddick Revealed! *

Via his offical Facebook page
	
, Vin Diesel
	
 has revealed this cool new concept art/key frame for the upcoming sequel _RIDDICK_, directed by David Twohy. Also, he shares some info on the possible 2012 release date. More after the jump... 
_"In the spirit of Creative Sundays... I asked the director to send a key frame that I could post it for you. 

Concept art and Key frames allow a production to explore possibilities before actually committing to film. The road to the "R" rating, that so many of you were vocal about, has been a long one. The advantage however, (never empower the negatives) was that we were allowed a really extensive preproduction process. The art work is so good, the artists have really outdone themselves in illustrating this world at it's early stage. 

When this film comes to the screen... know that you willed it into being! 

Haha... 

I got two meetings today that I have been prepping for... one with the Director and another one with the head of the studio to discuss casting and the 2012 release date. Like always, I appreciate having your voice present in these meetings._​

[Click on image to enlarge]





It was previously reported that this film will be much more like _Pitch Black_, as far as the tone and rating goes. Based on his words, I think we can expect some more details very soon.


----------



## JoeClyde (Sep 19, 2011)

Can't wait.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 19, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Chronicles was freaking stupid. I can't believe they got the green light for another



Ok, it was fucking stupid, but somehow it was still good. That in and of itself is kind of cool. I couldn't stop myself from thinking how fucking corny it was, but that it still entertained. 

I'm looking forward to the third.


----------



## oufinny (Sep 19, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Ok, it was fucking stupid, but somehow it was still good. That in and of itself is kind of cool. I couldn't stop myself from thinking how fucking corny it was, but that it still entertained.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the third.



For some reason that is the most accurate description of that movie I have ever read.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 17, 2011)

New Artwork Revealed For RIDDICK; Principal Photography To Begin Soon

*New Artwork Revealed For RIDDICK; Principal Photography To Begin Soon *

Once again via his offical Facebook page
	
, Vin Diesel
	
 has revealed this brand new artwork for the upcoming third film in the series directed by David Twohy, _RIDDICK_. Featuring our first look at the Necro-armor design, check it out. 
Betrayed by his own kind and left for dead on a desolate planet, Riddick (Diesel) fights for survival against alien predators and becomes more powerful and dangerous than ever before. Soon bounty hunters from throughout the galaxy descend on Riddick only to find themselves pawns in his greater scheme for revenge. With his enemies right where he wants them, Riddick unleashes a vicious attack of vengeance before returning to his home planet of Furya to save it from destruction. 

[Click on image to enlarge]





Vin Diesel
	
 also shared some new info regarding principal photography, saying that filming will begin soon: 

_"One of many Necro-armor designs... Haha, I had to share. It takes hundreds of artists to make a movie... I am excited about the work Our "Riddick" crew of artists, are doing right now in Canada. Their contributions is what will make this film. 

P.s. Riddick starts principal photography in weeks... much to do, much to do... especially since it's "R"..."_​

There is still no release date for the film.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2011)

Katee Sackhoff & Dave Bautista Among Others Offered Roles In RIDDICK


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 1, 2011)

No continuity in riddick movies.  They're cool and all, but they don't feel very chronical-y

Gimme Matrix 4 instead, please.


----------



## OMEGAx (Nov 1, 2011)

Chronicles  could have been epic, they put alot of Money into it, it still came out "ok"
but could have been far more advanced and solid

writing means everything


----------



## maniclion (Nov 1, 2011)

I saw Pitch Black again last night, thats the only good Riddick movie, although the cats in Chronicles were bad ass...


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2011)

New Concept Art For RIDDICK Reveals Detailed Look At The Creature Called "Jackal"

*New Concept Art For RIDDICK Reveals Detailed Look At The Creature Called "Jackal" *

Once again via his official Facebook page, Vin Diesel has revealed this cool new concept design of the creature that will appear David Twohy's _Riddick_, which very much resembles the one we have seen in the first art. Check it out... 
Betrayed by his own kind and left for dead on a desolate planet, Riddick (Diesel) fights for survival against alien predators and becomes more powerful and dangerous than ever before. Soon bounty hunters from throughout the galaxy descend on Riddick only to find themselves pawns in his greater scheme for revenge. With his enemies right where he wants them, Riddick unleashes a vicious attack of vengeance before returning to his home planet of Furya to save it from destruction.​






The production of the film ran into some financial problems recently, but everything seems to be resolved now, so everything is back on track. There is still no release date.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2012)

BSG's Katee Sackhoff Joins The Cast Of RIDDICK

*BSG's Katee Sackhoff Joins The Cast Of RIDDICK *






 Starbuck herself will join Vin Diesel as the female lead in David Twohy's second sequel to _Pitch Black_, which is still operating under the title "Riddick". Click to find out about her character.. Mark "RorMachine" Cassidy - 1/9/2012 

Deadline report that _Battlestar Galactica_'s Katee Sackhoff has joined the cast of _Riddick_. She will play the female lead, a character called "Dahl".. 






_Katee Sackhoff is in final negotiations to play the female lead opposite Vin Diesel in the untitled Chronicles Of Riddick sequel. In the movie, written and directed by David Twohy, the Battlestar Galacrica alumna will play Dahl, a Nordic mercenary tracking Riddick (Diesel)._​
Apparently she has been rumored to be in the running for the role for a while now. Aside from _BSG_, Sackhoff (a big comic book fan) has appeared in _24_, _CSI_, and has movies _Haunting In Georgia_ and _Evil Sexy Genius_ coming out later in the year. Production on _Riddick_ is currently underway in Montreal.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 9, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> BSG's Katee Sackhoff Joins The Cast Of RIDDICK
> 
> *BSG's Katee Sackhoff Joins The Cast Of RIDDICK *
> 
> ...





Mother fuck yeah! 

I recently watched BSG for the first time, and Katee Sackhoff is an awesome actor and smoking fucking hot, too.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 20, 2012)

New Set Pic From Vin Diesel's RIDDICK Sequel!

*New Set Pic From Vin Diesel's RIDDICK Sequel! *







 New set pic from Vin Diesel's Riddick sequel reveals the main protagonist himself looking ready to battle more sci-fi monsters, bounty hunters and mercenaries! demonhunter15 - 1/19/2012 

Coming from Vin Diesels official Facebook page, this set pic shows off Riddick in Necromonger armor 


take a look! 






Still in develpment, Directed by David Twohy Riddick 3 is headed back to the franchises roots, which include a lower budget and an R-rating. The plot has Riddick left for dead on a desolate planet fighting for survival against not just alien predators, but also bounty hunters.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2012)

First Look At Dave Bautista And The Mercs On The Set Of RIDDICK



_The infamous Riddick has been left for dead on a sun-scorched planet that appears to be lifeless. Soon, however, he finds himself fighting for survival against alien predators more lethal than any human he's encountered. The only way off is for Riddick to activate an emergency beacon and alert mercenaries who rapidly descend to the planet in search of their bounty.

The first ship to arrive carries a new breed of merc, more lethal and violent, while the second is captained by a man whose pursuit of Riddick is more personal. With time running out and a storm on the horizon that no one could survive, his hunters won't leave the planet without Riddick's head as their trophy._​


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 16, 2012)

Vin Diesel Posts First Look At "Dahl" From RIDDICK

From Vin Diesel's Facebook:

"Not all Mercs are spineless... in fact some are downright sexy...

GRRRR...

P.s. Katee who plays "Dahl" wrapped picture this morning at 5:45 am, after a long night of rain, action and wires... the talent she brought to the new Chronicles of Riddick... added magic to the film and the process.

/salute"


----------



## Watson (Mar 18, 2012)

as long as he stops making those faggy baby sitting movies i might start watching his stuff again!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 18, 2012)

Test of new board.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2012)

Big Smoothy said:


> Test of new board.



Well, your post shows the retard filter isn't working...


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2012)

A New Still From RIDDICK


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 1, 2012)

RIDDICK To Be Rated R

According to Vin Diesel, Universal Pictures agreed to green-light Riddick  knowing it would be rated R, now we know that that is true. Written and directed  by David Twohy, the film has earned its R rating for "strong violence, language  and some sexual content/nudity." There was some worry that the film might be  rated PG-13 -- while Pitch Black had an R rating, its sequel The Chronicles of  Riddick was PG-13.

The infamous Riddick has been left for dead on a sun-scorched planet  that appears to be lifeless. Soon, however, he finds himself fighting for  survival against alien predators more lethal than any human he's encountered.  The only way off is for Riddick to activate an emergency beacon and alert  mercenaries who rapidly descend to the planet in search of their bounty. 

The first ship to arrive carries a new breed of merc, more lethal and  violent, while the second is captained by a man whose pursuit of Riddick is more  personal. With time running out and a storm on the horizon that no one could  survive, his hunters won't leave the planet without Riddick's head as their  trophy.​


----------



## KelJu (Nov 2, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> Vin Diesel Posts First Look At "Dahl" From RIDDICK





AHHHHHHHHH! You sexy fucking bitch!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2012)

Katee Sackhoff Talks RIDDICK; Explains Why The Movie Earns Its Hard R Rating

Katee Sackhoff Talks RIDDICK; Explains Why The Movie Earns Its Hard R Rating

Katee Sackhoff has remained a  firm fan-favorite for her turn as Starbuck in the excellent _Battlestar  Galactica_ reboot from a few years back, but since then she hasn't really  made any big waves aside from a few supporting roles in the likes of _The  Bionic Woman_ and _24_, as well as appearances in some not very  memorable movies. But that might all be about to change when she stars alongside  Vin Diesel is the upcoming follow up to _Chronicles Of Riddick_ called,  umm, _Riddick_. Sackhoff plays a character named 'Dahl', a tough as nails  nordic bounty hunter who Sackhoff describes as having a very short fuse - sounds  familiar! _"She?s funny.  She?s very, very, very good at her job,"_ says  the actress, _"She?s a sniper, and she?s the number two commanding officer,  behind Matt Nable?s character, in our group of mercenaries."_. Sackhoff says  that she was very excited to get on board with David Twohy, but when the  director told her that there would be nudity, she said she had to ask her Dad if  it was ok first! Fortunately Mr Sackhoff gave his blessing, but aside from Katee  in her birthday suit, what other R rated goodness awaits us? F-bombs ahead!..


_"There?s a shitload of blood and there?s little pieces of nudity,  here and there.  There?s my nudity too, but it?s side boob, for three to five  seconds.  It?s not that big of a deal.  It?s mostly for the language.  My  character and Matt Nable?s character say [frick], like every other word.  It?s  kind of fantastic, actually.  He must have said [frick] 15 times, in every  single scene.  It?s pretty awesome.  So, it?s mostly for  language."_


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2012)

KelJu said:


> AHHHHHHHHH! You sexy fucking bitch!



Yes she is.


----------



## OMEGAx (Nov 23, 2012)

lots of potential but still has fflalen short


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2012)

Universal Pictures Schedules RIDDICK For September 2013

The Furyan returns! Universal Pictures have finally set a release date for David Twohy's _Riddick_, a third  chapter in this science fiction film series, starring Vin Diesel as the title  character. 

The film will hit theatres and IMAX on *September 6th,  2013*. Here is what Diesel had to say on his official Facebook page, where he  also added this image below:

_"Our page has been up for over three  years... Before FB knew what a million fans was... you pioneers of social media  were chanting for the next chapter. So for me, it is surreal to look back at  some of the older posts, and the comments that followed. Even the discussion  boards... haha, I remember a great thread one of you created comparing biblical  characters to the Furyan. The art work you have created over the years... you  made it happen. You really do inspire me... and your voice is manifesting, what  you want to see... and yeah, that's cool.

P.s. I know, I am talking too  much... but I am proud of you..."_





So, are you looking forward to this new chapter? Starring Vin Diesel, Karl  Urban, Jordi Molla, Matt Nable, Katee Sackhoff, Bokeem Woodbine and Dave  Bautista, *Riddick* is set to be released next year.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 21, 2013)

Katee Sackhoff Talks RIDDICK


"I play Doll, she's a Nordic Bounty Hunter and she's after  Riddick," said the actress about her role.  While she couldn't confirm whether  she has any fight scenes with Riddick (probably means that's a yes) she does state that, "She does have 'quite' a bit of running around to do  in the film.  In the video above, Sackholf also reflects on her time as Starbuck  on Battlestar Galactica.  Riddick hits U.S. theaters September 6th.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2013)

Karl Urban And Vin Diesel Reunite In Latest RIDDICK Still







_Vin Diesel_ has once again released another still from *Riddick* via his FB page.  We see _Karl Urban_ (Dredd, Star Trek into Darkness) as _Vaako_ in a  familiar confrontational exchange with Diesel's Riddick.  Will be interesting to  see how the film picks up from the previous which saw Riddick assume the  Necromonger throne.  The third film is said to return the formula of the first  with Riddick marooned on a dangerous planet.   

The film hits U.S. theaters September 6th, 2013.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2013)

Vin Diesel Reveals a New Riddick Still


Another new still from David Twohy's upcoming Riddick is now online, courtesy of leading man Van Diesel, who posted the below image to his official Facebook page. 

In the September 6 release, the infamous Riddick has been left for dead on a sun-scorched planet that appears to be lifeless. Soon, however, he finds himself fighting for survival against alien predators more lethal than any human he's encountered. The only way off is for Riddick to activate an emergency beacon and alert mercenaries who rapidly descend to the planet in search of their bounty. The first ship to arrive carries a new breed of merc, more lethal and violent, while the second is captained by a man whose pursuit of Riddick is more personal. With time running out and a storm on the horizon that no one could survive, his hunters won't leave the planet without Riddick's head as their trophy.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 17, 2013)

dammit whats taking so long


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2013)

Yet Another New Still From RIDDICK Featuring Vin Diesel And Dave Bautista

[h=2]I'm not sure how many pics  we've seen from _Riddick_ at this stage, but it's a lot! A trailer can't be  too far away but for now here's another snap, which features Vin Diesel's  double-tough Furyan attacking former WWE wrestler Batista with his  butt..[/h]


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2013)

Trailer


----------



## thane22 (May 16, 2013)

LAM said:


> The Chronicles of Riddick was much better than I had expected, didn't get bored at all.



I agree! I did n0t expect much and was not all that impressed with pitch black. but the movie was really good!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 16, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Trailer




yeah!


----------

